
Image Synthesis from Text with Deep Learning – Two Minute Papers [video] - ghughes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbhypxs1qQ
======
ghughes
Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.03242v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.03242v1.pdf)

